# Gecko?



## Gizmo101 (May 22, 2014)

I found this little guy in my bathroom hiding in my lucky bamboo thing, any ideas what he could be, I'm thinking he could be a marble gecko (I'm near canberra area). What's everyone else's thoughts?
I moved him into a Chinese container to take him outside and when I put him on my bench so I could lock the dogs up he changed colour.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanLM (May 22, 2014)

Looks like a Marbled Gecko to me! _Christinus marmoratus_


----------

